# Turkey Hunting In Waterloo Rec. Area????



## greg0923 (Aug 1, 2003)

Went to waterloo rec area today to scout out the area. My question is ....... There are signs posted no shooting April 1-September 14... When I researched this on DNR website it said there are designated areas for spring turkey hunting after April 1.. Where area these areas? THANK YOU


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

It is all state land and is open to hunting. The rules go back prior to turkeys being here. The dates don't affect the regular hunting seasons. You see it in some other state game areas too. They are meant to keep people from target shooting in the summer months. Target shooting is restricted to a public range in nearby Sharonville south of here. 

You can turkey hunt all this land. Properly licenced turkey hunters are exempt from the no shooting rules during turkey season. 

There is a large block of land bordered by Pierce, Bush and Cavanaugh Lake, Glacier Rds that is totally closed to hunting and is posted that way. They have the MUCC camp and the Discovery Center in there and also some very scenic hiking trails. Doyle, Mill and Ceder Lakes are in the block too. Good luck on your hunt!


----------



## greg0923 (Aug 1, 2003)

Thank You very much!!!!!! You just made my day!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Greg-do you have the late 234 hunt? Because if you do, you need to remember that state land is off-limits to 234 holders in Zone 3...public land is open to 234 holders north of M-46, I think it is...


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

The dividing line for private land only follows the north zz boundry line which follows county lines and zig zags across the state. Any 234 tag is only good on private land in the zz unit. 234 is good for all lands open to turkey hunting north of the zz line. They keep moving boundries around so much you better check them before you hunt.


----------

